# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Simple Arkanoid game using PaintPicture (1 level)

## jcis

Arkanoid style game (1 level). I Used PaintPicture to draw, GetAsyncKeyState to check for keystrokes and sndPlaysound API to play sounds (wav files).

----------


## omfgz

Really neat but  Make stuff come out of the briks that will be cool  :Smilie:

----------

